
Twitter-Based Hedge Fund Claiming 87.6% Accuracy Set To Launch - jamesjyu
http://www.finalternatives.com/node/15021
======
kls
It's funny I was just pondering this one the other day. Twitter would be a
smaller and well organized (relatively) data set, given the brevity of it's
messages. Look for symbols, parse for a set of negative or positive markers in
the remaining text. Add weight based on those markers and you could have a
fairly accurate prediction engine. You could also track users over time, and
their positive and negative indicators gauge for accuracy and add weights
based on their record of picks. It would be a fairly simple system to write.

